# 01 Altima Glow Gauge



## godfather (Apr 10, 2005)

I have a question, am trying to get a glow gauge for my altima 01 Limited but i cant find any just for i383 2000-2001 NISSAN FRONTIER..
The gauge looks the same as altima 01..
any1 knows if they are the same ? or where to get glow gauge for the altima ?

Thanks


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

www.streetracerparts.com


----------

